# Chix



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 7, 2007)

Got a whole roaster and cut her up. I saved the Breasts and the Tenders for another day... grabbed some extra thighs since it was just me eating em.





Scored 3 bags of Royal Oak at the hardware store...and 1 chunk of cherry.





Started hitting it with:



and honey.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 7, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

>



MMMMM...looks like that skin will melt in your mouth!

Could I have a little extra butter on my next corn please......


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 7, 2007)

Man! Tricked my dumb @ss, I was thinkin... aww forget it...the birds look good too


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 7, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Man! Tricked my dumb @ss, I was thinkin... aww forget it...the birds look good too



noooooo...... don't tell me you thought he was cooking a 2 legged 7 thighed chicken????? [smilie=a_doh.gif] LOL.....


----------



## wittdog (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2007)

I love chix!  And chix dig me, cause I rarely wear underwear...and when I do, it's usually something special.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 7, 2007)

Captain that was wayyyyyyyyyy to much information.

The chicken looks great.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice work Scotty!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice looking birds Scotty! Cappy, I can only imagine about your chicks! :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 7, 2007)

Captian John Winger?

Stripes is my favorite movie.   

"We're mutts...Look, here's proof...His nose is cold!"


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 7, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":3atv7yar]Man! Tricked my dumb @ss, I was thinkin... aww forget it...the birds look good too



noooooo...... don't tell me you thought he was cooking a 2 legged 7 thighed chicken????? [smilie=a_doh.gif] LOL..... [/quote:3atv7yar]

Maybe he was alluding to the post title....*Chix* .... only to open and see some cooked chicken. DAMN! 
007, I hear there's some websites out there on the internets that have nekid womens on em.... But can't say for sure.  [smilie=a_angel.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice Scotty


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice Scotty...reminds me, I gotta be callin Woody and gettin some more Rev's ordered  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice Scotty!!!


----------



## john a (Apr 8, 2007)

I do like chicken, would like to have some of that right now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Smokey_Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen Brother!!!!  One of my favorites on corn!!!  If you want to kick it up another notch, boil the corn with a heavy dose of Old Bay in the water, oh yeah babe!!


----------

